# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Σπουδές απαραίτητες για επιθεωρητές πλοίων??

## john_mech

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε ολά τα μέλη του φόρουμ!!! Θα μπω κατευθείαν στον λόγο που ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα. Έχω σπουδάσει μηχανολόγος μηχανικός στο ΕΜΠ και ενδιαφέρομαι να εργαστώ στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας. Μέχρι τώρα οι προσπάθειες που έχω κάνει έχουν αποδειχτεί άκαρπες καθώς η απουσία εμπειρίας με καθιστά ακατάλληλο για πολλές θέσεις, όπως καταλαβαίνετε οι εταιρείες προτιμάνε να αποφύγουν την περίοδο εκπαίδευσης των νέων αποφοίτων!
Στην αναζήτηση που κάνω έμαθα ότι υπάρχουν εταιρείες που ασχολούνται με τις επιθεωρήσεις πλοίων, τομέας ο οποίος μου φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να μου δώσετε κάποιες πληροφορίες για το πως θα μπορούσα να αναζητήσω εργασία στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο. Πρέπει να κάνω κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό ή οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες έχουν προγράμματα στα οποία σε εκπαιδεύουν;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις!!

----------


## klekkas

Δεν νομίζω ότι ποστάρω στη σωστή κατηγορία (αν κρίνεται απαραίτητο ας μετακινηθεί το μήνυμα μου). Είμαι τελειόφοιτος της σχολής Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών του ΕΜΠ με κατεύθυνση τηλεπικοινωνίες και ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το επάγγελμα του επιθεωρητή πλοίων. Από ότι είδα υπάρχουν νηογνώμονες που εκτελούν ελέγχους στα πλοια. Επι των τηλεπικοινωνιακών - ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων φαντάζομαι ότι ελέγχους εκτελούν μηχανικοί της ειδικότητας μου. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας κάνει μια ενημέρωση. Ποιες οι συνθήκες/απαιτήσεις της δουλειάς;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο του IACS (International Association of Classification Societies) αναφέρονται τα προσόντα των επιθεωρητών πλοίων. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχουν και μεταπτυχιακά στο εξωτερικό για το αντικέιμενο.

----------


## klekkas

έχεις υπόψη σου κάποιο συγκεκριμένο master για τηλεπικοινωνίες πλοίων, γιατί όσα έχω δει είναι γενικά σε τηλεπικοινωνίες

----------


## Eng

> έχεις υπόψη σου κάποιο συγκεκριμένο master για τηλεπικοινωνίες πλοίων, γιατί όσα έχω δει είναι γενικά σε τηλεπικοινωνίες


Συμφωνα με τα ως τωρα δεδομενα τις επιθερησεις στο radio survey των πλοιων γινονται παντα με την συνδρομη απο εταιρια maker's approved. Ο ρόλος του επιθεωρητου κλάσης ειναι να ειναι παρον την ωρα του τεστ και αφου η εταιρια πιστοποιησει την καλη λειτουργεια του μηχανιματος, ο επιθεωρητης εκδιδει το πιστοποιητικο της κλασης για το radio survey. 
Με το παραπάνω λοιπον θα σου ελεγα πως αφου τελειωσες το ΕΜΠ να ασχοληθεις με εργασια σε εταιριες που ασχολουνται με τηλεπικοινωνιες στα πλοια . Απο κει και περα τα του Master δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## thiseus

> Στο συνημμένο αρχείο του IACS (International Association of Classification Societies) αναφέρονται τα προσόντα των επιθεωρητών πλοίων. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχουν και μεταπτυχιακά στο εξωτερικό για το αντικέιμενο.


 
Συγνωμη αλλα το IACS requirement, αγαφερεται στα ατομα που στελεχωνουν τους νηογνωμονες και ειναι μελη του IACS....

ο ανθρωπος αλλα ρωταει παραπανω....

----------


## arzetlam

Καλησπέρα σας,

συγχωρέστε με που "ξεθάβω" αυτό το topic, αλλά έχω πάρει το οκ!
έχω αρκετές ερωτήσεις πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Ας ξεκινήσω με το ότι Ενδιαφέρομαι για τη προοπτική να εργαστώ ως επιθεωρητής ISM & ISPS.
Να σας ενημερώσω πως κατέχω προπτυχιακό τίτλο σε ΑΕΙ οικονομικής σχολής και μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο με θέμα International Business & Management.

Σας το αναφέρω διότι όπως καταλαβαίνετε οι σπουδές μου δεν είναι σχετικές με το ναυτιλιακό τομέα. Από προσωπικές πηγές ενημερώθηκα ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η κατοχή πτυχίου πάνω στα ναυτιλιακά, παρ' όλα αυτά κατανοώ πως θα απαιτεί χρόνο και διάβασμα για να αντιληφθώ πλήρως το πρότυπο.

Σας παραθέτω τις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις μου λοιπόν:

1) Είναι κορεσμένο επάγγελμα?
2) Είναι εφικτό να αποκτήσω τη συγκεκριμένη πιστοποίηση έχοντας οικονομικές σπουδές και management?
3) Τι χρειάζεται να κάνω για να αποκτήσω αυτή την πιστοποίηση ή διαπίστευση? [π.χ. να παρακολουθήσω σεμινάρια μεγάλων εταιρειών (βλέπε Lloyds/BV) ή και μικρότερων]
4) Πόσο θα είναι το κόστος και η διάρκεια μια πλήρους εκπαίδευσης?

Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείται πως θα χρειαστεί να εργαστώ και σε κάποιο νηογνώμονα για να αποκτήσω την εμπειρία και τη γνώση, αλλά πιστεύετε πως θα έχει αποτέλεσμα η αναζήτηση?
Αυτή τη στιγμή εργάζομαι σε εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται στο τομέα Oil & Energy, αλλά το να εργαστώ ώς επιθεωρητής θα ήταν κάτι το οποίο θα με ενδιέφερε ιδιαίτερα έστω και περιστασιακά (π.χ. απογεύματα και Σαββατοκύριακα).

Θέλω παρκαλώ να μου δώσετε τα "φώτα" σας και εκτιμώ την όποια αναλυτική απάντηση, όσοι τουλάχιστον γνωρίζουν κάτι παραπάνω.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## beholder_86

Χαίρετε ,
είμαι στη ΑΕΝ Πλοιάρχων και τον Ιούνιο θα πάρω πτυχίο.
   Έχω 1 χρόνο υπηρεσία σε δεξαμενόπλοια και ενδιαφέρομαι για δουλειά εκτός πλοίων και συγκεκριμένα ως επιθεωρητής φορτίου ή κάτι παραπλήσιο,
 δεν ξέρω όμως πού ακριβώς θα πρέπει να ψάξω και ποια διαδικασία να ακολουθήσω για να βρω μία τέτοια θέση.
   θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσατε να μου υποδείξετε μια κατεύθυνση προκειμένου να αρχίσω να ψάχνω πιο αποτελεσματικά (πχ ονόματα – ιστοσελίδες εταιρειών ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη αξιοποιήσιμη πληροφορία).

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων…

----------


## corto

Καλησπερα,

Ηθελα να μαθω στον τομεα του Survey στην Ελλαδα με ποιες διαδικασιες γινεται?Γινεται απο εσωτερικους στις ναυτιλιακες η υπαρχει εταιρεια αντιπροσωπος που αναλαμβανει?

Επισης εχω πτυχιο ηλεκτρολογου  μηχανικου ,μπορω να απασχοληθω σε αυτον τον κλαδο στην Ελλαδα με καποιο μεταπτυχιακο?Να  το τολμησω η ειναι πολυ εξω απο τα νερα το πτυχιο που εχω και γενικα ποιους προτιμανε?Ναυπηγους?

----------

